# Parking Blocks?



## Dent82 (Dec 6, 2005)

Anyone out there ever been accused of breaking cement parking blocks? One customer told me that I broke three of them. They were not tied into the lot. I know I pushed them out of place, but I can't imagine them breaking very easily. Anyone know how much these cost?


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

I am not sure on the cost of new parking blocks but if you advertised for some you might get them for nothing, I ansered an add a couple of years ago for parking blocks and I got 16 of them for free.


----------



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

I don't know how they would break if they weren't staked to the lot. They usually just slide along inside the snow pile. I even pushed some that were staked. The stakes bent and the blocks moved but didn't break.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

I have broken several of them. Mostly due to me picking them up with a Cat 988 loader and dumping them into a snow pile unknowlying. They usually just slide when you smack them with a snow plow.


----------



## carcrz (Jun 5, 2006)

If they're older, they get very brittle & crumble easy.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Yeah they will break. Especially if you hit them at any kind of an angle. Ask a landscaping company, they should have them free or know where you can get some.


----------

